# Slovenian vignette - avoid 35 Euro payout



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, if you are heading to Slovenia or Croazia via Trieste, you may be aware that for use of Slovenian motorway, there is now a vignette of Euro 35, and very heavy fines if you don't have one.
This may be acceptable if you are staying in Slovenia, but if you are just transiting on the way to Croazia, it's a bit steep for 5 Kms. of motorway.

The tourist board of Muggia, the very last Italian resort before the border crossing, has kindly made available a download of instructions to avoid the vignette. Basically, as you enter Slovenia, within 10 meters you IMMEDIATELY enter the service station. You then follow YELLOW road signs; ignoring green ones for the motorway, or blue ones for the trunk roads. These will evetually lead you towards KOPER/CAPODISTRIA, from where it is a straight 14Km. run to the border crossing with Croazia.

www.muggia.info/download/NOvignetta.pdf

HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Eddied.
A big thank you we will be crossing about Wednesday next. Goldwinger.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Goldwinger said:


> Eddied.
> A big thank you we will be crossing about Wednesday next. Goldwinger.


Please use new attachment as avtar


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Avatar*

 Thanks for the picture, but wouldn't be quite accurate, being blind as a bat, deaf as a post, and daft as a brush wot I am. :roll: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_being blind as a bat, deaf as a post, and daft as a brush _

Eddied, can we have that in colloquial Italian please?

Thanks for the original vignette evasion guide - very useful.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

hi eddied, will that route help us avoid the vignette when we go to bled? we are just planning a couple of days there on route to croatia


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Slovenia/Lake Bled*

 Ciao Tommy,
no, it won't be much good for you. It's designed simply as a transit route; and would be a long way round for you to Lake Bled. You will need motorways/therefore vignette, to get there.

Buon giorno Pippin,
no real Italian equivalent.
You could try 'cieco quanto un pipistrello, sordo come i sassi, e scemo quanto un ciuccioriello'
saluti,
eddied


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks eddied


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We also entered Croatia fro Trieste, in early June 2009. I stopped just inside the Slovenian border and asked an aggressive looking policewoman sitting a patrol car how I could avoid the motorway. She asked where I was going, and luckily I had the name of nearby Slovenian town. She gave me the same advice as above - drive out of the service area,, ignoring the no entry sign. But I'm sure if I had said "Croatia" she would have told me there was no alternative.

Even then you have to be careful not to be directed onto a motorway. When we first went to Slovenia some 10 years ago it was a pleasant ex communist state. Now it is just another smug European country on the make, trying to milk EU citizens on there way to Croatia or Bosnia. On the return journey we made sure we crossed at a border where there was no motorway, so avoided the problem.

Similarly, entering Hungary from Romania a couple of years ago I tried to buy a vignette. At this border they would only accept Euros, not their own currency, Forints. This is what the communist government used to do to get dollars, not a supposedly modern European state. I refused out of principle, and avoided all motorways. At least the lady behind the desk had the grace to look embarrassed!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

The vignette is now €95 for a year, €30 for a month and there's also a one week version but I'm not sure how much that is - maybe €15.

If you're keen on not being ripped off, you should also avoid parking at Piran - €6.50 per hour for motorhomes!! Park free at Lucija and get the bus to Piran, which admittedly is gorgeous.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

For some reason that link didn't work for me  IE couldn't display the page etc


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> . Now it is just another smug European country on the make, trying to milk EU citizens on there way to Croatia or Bosnia. !


I think that is a bit unfair !

Given the state of Slovenian roads and motorways and the expensive rebuilding programme that is going on ( or was going on when we were there 2 years ago) it seems only reasonable to recover some of the cost from those driving through.

Slovenia is a lovely little country and deserves a long visit - much friendlier and far less money grubbing that the neighbours !

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Muggia info*

 Buon giorno tutti, and happy Palm Sunday.
Unfortunately this site seems to be down. :roll: As it is the 'pro loco' i.e. Local independent tourist info office, in the current crisis maybe they haven't had any more finance from the Town Hall - happening all the time. Maybe as Spring turns to Summer they'll come back on line.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Grizzly, thank you very much for your comment.
As for the vignette, we have been paying for the use of motorways since the first part of the motorway was built and we used to pay toll. There were a lot of traffic jams at toll booths and now it is much better with vignettes. It is also much cheaper. For example, toll from Bled to the coast used to cost about EUR 9 each way. I think it is still cheaper than Austria or Italy, not to mention France. 
We are a tranist country and our roads are used by all people going to the south, not only tourists but also foreign workers who work in Germany, Austria, Italy ... In high season travelling on a Saturday is almost impossible. 
Well, look at this site and there are a lot of beautiful side roads, the project is callled Next Exit

http://www.slovenia.info/en/Domov.h..._N12_=next exit&wp_id=wp_C2085_I0_W81_L2_N12_

Regards from Bled,
Cilka


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*By passing Slovenian autostrada*

 Buon giorno tutti, whilst the Muggia site with directions appears to be down, thanks to the forums of www.camperonline.it and member Stojan, here is another good map of how to avoid paying a full vignette just for the brief crossing of Slovenia on the way to Croazia.
Go to www.deprato.it
click on the ITALIAN map, NOT the Union Jack (the English language version doesn't carry this information)
scroll down left hand side links in blue to
'Trieste - Pola senza vignette' and click.
This will bring you up a very clear self-explanatory map of just where to leave the autostrada the minute you have crossed the border from Italy into Slovenia.
saluti,
eddied


----------

